# bear bait trail cam photos.



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

if I could only convince this cub to come in during shooting light. any suggestions? any one want to guess size and sex? THis bear destroyed to bait the first time I checked it. Its been rebaited with 140 pounds of goodies.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I have heard solar garden lights keep bears from hitting at night..


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Good bear! I've heard putting out less bait can create competition between bears, making them more willing to take risks during the day. You have to have enough to keep them interested, but not so much they can eat whenever they want.


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

Any guesses on sex and size?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Boar, 168 pounds.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Hard to say from the pics. I think it looks like a decent bear, though!


----------



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm leaning toward a Boar but it's a good bear for sure.
I'm having the same problem all my action at my bait sites
are at night right now starting to get a little anxious season is winding down
hopefully they will start hitting during daylight soon.


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

*That was an eventful night*

Let's back up a little bit before tonight. All the bears on my bait sights have been just before shooting light or nocturnal. I haven't been able to get up to the sites because of work and other obligation so I took a couple of days off to finish out the season.

On Wednesday my friend Big Jer and I went and sat on my bait sight. We tried to stay till dark but had to leave early because we were donating to much blood to the mosquitos.

Yesterday my son in law and I returned to the sight of the blood letting with some additional attractants donated by Mr J Hansen. When we arrived the site had been destroyed by the bears. When I checked the camera it had failed to record anything. We put down the attractants and hightailed it back to the truck for my last 30 pounds of donuts. This time we sat on the bait for 9 hours with nothing appearing. We also didn't donate any additional blood because we came prepared.

Now for tonight, we arrived at the bait sight at about 530 and it looked undisturbed. I figured if they had not hit it since yesterday to would be the night. JAKE (son in law) was prepared and brought a little hiking-camp chair and got set up. I assumed the position of repose and decided since he was watching I would sneak in a little nap.

About 740 I heard Jake shift his feet and thought he was adjusting his position. He moved his feet again and whispered bear!!!!!!!
Now this is his bear hunt and only his 3 night sitting on bait. This was also my first year of hunting over bait.

I slowing assume the shooting position and waited for a good shot. About 10 minutes later BOOM! No sound of a solid hit and no death moan.and the bear disappeared.

Less then 5 minutes and the same bear was on the bait. Then all of a sudden there was another bear. Jake and I watched as the bears moved around and we discussed my options. All of a sudden we see a third bear and this was the first one Jake said he saw. It was a blonde toad.

So for the next 15 minute I tie my hands and decide I am going toad hunting. Finally the toad offered me the classic broadside shot. BOOM! Again no resounding thud or death moan. No biting at its side, it just ran off.

I decided I needed to confirm the clean miss so we snuck up to the bait. As we approached a 5ft chocolated trotted across the old logging road at 40 yards. We looked for blood or any other sign of a hit bear. NO LUCK AND NOW IM BUMMED I MISSED THE TOAD about 6 to 61/2 foot bear.

I said to Jake let's go back and sit until dark they might come back. We weer sitting there for a few minutes and I said we have about 40 minutes left. Not 5 minutes later Jake said there a bear on the bait. We watched for about 10 minutes and I knew it was now or never. It was the chocolate that trotted across the logging road.

BOOM!!!!!! THUD!!!!! DEATH MOAN!!!!!!! We approached the site and the bear was laying on the bait. A dispatch shot and the work began.

This is my 5th bear and first color phase. It isn't my biggest or my smallest but it is my first Utah Bear and first over bait. Anyone who says hunt over bait is unfair or easy is on CRACK.

Yeah I am bummed about missing the toad but I choose to be grateful that I learned a lot, spent time with family and friends and really enjoyed busy my 59 year hump and I harvested a bear. OH YEAH I ALSO KNOW WHERE THERE IS A TAOD FOR SOMEONE TO KILL NEXT YEAR.


----------

